# Team Xecuter's SX OS is 100% worth the money//Buying Guide



## olixus (Aug 4, 2018)

After recently purchasing SX OS I have found that its is packed full of features and is well worth the money i found a great deal online and thought it would be great to get switch games for free. The total cost was only £21.95 and it arrived by E-Mail just over an hour after purchase. The games run at full speed even though i am using a slightly decent class 4 16gb micro sd card. So it does not matter what sd card your using however i recommend 16gb as the minimum size of card to use.

Here is the website I bought it from:
http://www.modmyswitch.co.uk

The average price in usd is $29.99
However I recommend buying it with British Pound Sterling because it is cheaper from the website i bought it from.

It is also cheaper in usd to buy from this site it is currently in the sale:
https://axiogame.com/shop/

The SX Pro also comes with sx os in the dongle and is still also worth the money because you can launch payloads including the sx os payload on the go without a pc or a android smartphone.

Also cheaper at modmyswitch.co.uk
the avarage price in usd is $39.99 - $49.99 depending on the website you buy it from.

*This is not much of a guide but advise if you are looking to buy a SX Pro or the OS license*


----------



## Kubas_inko (Aug 4, 2018)

Just why???
I am sorry, but this is pointless (because it is not really a guide)...
Guide would be listing 99% of the shops and telling their pros and cons.


----------



## kjcm150 (Aug 4, 2018)

0%


----------



## olixus (Aug 4, 2018)

It is a buying guide so you do not get ripped off online you can save up to $10


----------



## Kubas_inko (Aug 4, 2018)

XxBLUExX said:


> It is a buying guide so you do not get ripped off online you can save up to $10


Telling people where is it cheaper is not a guide, but an advise.
Edit: OP "repaired" his post.


----------



## ganons (Aug 4, 2018)

This isn't even a guide


----------



## wiiando (Aug 4, 2018)

More products hurting TX sales so you need to make a thread to let people know, great job 

Has been threads like this already too


----------



## leon315 (Aug 4, 2018)

fucking clickbait, this is NOT a guide at all, 
IT ALL ABOUT ADVISEMENTS FOR TX, tc IS Tx's employee DETECTED!


----------



## Ghassen-ga (Aug 4, 2018)

why does much ass kissing happen in the switch scene ,specially towards team sx ?

how is this a guide tho ? you're just advertising a product..


----------



## Reploid (Aug 4, 2018)

Guide might be indeed an exaggeration, but many ppl asked which shop to use.

I'm not so sure if SX worth buying now, with Rei and sigpatches, maybe I should have saved the money and waited a bit more, but oh well. I guess it's too late to have second thoughts.


----------



## Axido (Aug 4, 2018)

I wouldn't trust a "guide" if the first thing it does is throw a "THIS PRODUCT IS TOTALLY WORTH THE MONEY!" into my face, even if the product was... Which it isn't as much as OP states.

Man, this could be shameless (paid) advertisement by the looks of it.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Aug 4, 2018)

So are the games. If you think this is worth the money over supporting the game devs you have your priorities wrong mate.

And yes, advertising.


----------



## TheMCNerd2017 (Aug 4, 2018)

Doesn't look like a guide to me. Looks more like an advertisement for a product instead.


----------



## Priyam (Aug 4, 2018)

XxBLUExX said:


> After recently purchasing SX OS I have found that its is packed full of features and is well worth the money i found a great deal online and thought it would be great to get switch games for free. The total cost was only £21.95 and it arrived by E-Mail just over an hour after purchase. The games run at full speed even though i am using a slightly decent class 4 16gb micro sd card. So it does not matter what sd card your using however i recommend 16gb as the minimum size of card to use.
> 
> Here is the website I bought it from:
> http://www.modmyswitch.co.uk
> ...


ReiNX fulfills all my need. Why should i buy? its a 100%waste of money at this point of time. I can play all my backups without sx os.


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 4, 2018)

Real men use hardware (SXOS) instead of software (REINX) solutions. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9 via Tapatalk


----------



## Kubas_inko (Aug 4, 2018)

SnAQ said:


> Real men use hardware (SXOS) instead of software (REINX) solutions.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9 via Tapatalk


SX OS is software...


----------



## JonoX (Aug 4, 2018)

SX OS is the way to go! See https://appledrunk.net/ for instant SX OS codes.


----------



## Spoda (Aug 4, 2018)

Thank you SO much for this guide - now I DEFINITELY know not to buy SX OS knowing that actual plonkers like you buy it.


----------

